

Comparing UK and US investors - LWCARAB

A question which has recently come to my mind is:<p>Are American Investor more willing to take risks than British ones or is it just that there are more of them and that they are easier to get in touch with?<p>I may be very wrong in saying this but I really do believe that investors here in the UK fear taking risks and miss out on the amazing companies that come from doing so.<p>On a regular basis, British news reports on some new start-up that is making waves in the business world but every time without fail these companies are based in the US.<p>It seems to me that investors seem to make themselves much more accessible in the US and are far more open to looking at peoples ideas.<p>I honestly wouldn't know where to start looking for money and help from investors over here even though it is where I was born and the country I know and understand the most.<p>Richard
======
bgnm2000
I've heard of ycombinator clone in europe, called yeurope or something. So
maybe times are a changing, as they say.

~~~
pclark
seedcamp?

